# PCT regimen question



## TeddyBear (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m gonna start my PCT in December. Through November I’ll start using the HCG I have on hand. I’ll do 500iu every other day.

im coming off of Test-E and NPP, I’ve gone way longer than I probably should have. About 3 months.

im going to use Nolva: 25mg a day every day.

I ordered Clomid. Is using clomid too overkill? Or advisable given my longer cycle?


----------



## Merlin (Oct 29, 2020)

I would use nolva and clomid together for PCT. Do not start Nolva and clomid while on HCG. You can ramp up hcg dose. 250iu x3 a week. Then 250 iu EOD next week, followed by 500iu EOD the next week for a total of 3 weeks of hcg after completion of cycle. Then start pct nolva/clomid combo. Most people start with higher initial dosages of the nolva/clomid then taper down. such as nolva 40/40/20/20 each dose is run about a week. You may hear other opinions on dose tapering of the nolva/clomid and the HCG dosages can also vary from person to person.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 8, 2020)

I misspoke and meant to say HCG x500 iu a week for the remainder of my too-long-final-cycle and then drop it after 2-weeks post-cycle. At that point I’ll do Clomid/Nolva.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 25, 2020)

Reviving this thread for another question.

I used Test-E for a total of 16 weeks, went from 500mg a week to 750 a week. During weeks 4-14 I used NPP at 400 and then 600mg a week.

So I continued Test-E for two weeks after NPP.

During Week 16, the last week of Test-E I started the HCG, because that’s when I got it.

Week 17, or as I’ll call it PCT-1, I did HCG. Week PCT-2, I continued HCG.

Im now on Week PCT-3, have stopped HCG, and began Clomid 50mg ED, and Nolva 40mg ED. This is my third day.

I plan on following this format: Clomid 50mg ED for a total of 4-weeks, Nolva 40MG ED for 4 weeks.

1. Is that a bad idea to not taper off?

At the gym, I haven’t noticed significant drops in strength yet. How much longer do I need to worry about a drop off, if I keep grinding?

Ive lost some of that water size, but it’s okay to look a little leaner. I’d rather be puffy than thin, but I’ll manage.

2. At what point off cycle have you likely kept what you have? Size and strength wise.

I know I’m only 3 weeks off gear, but so far so good. I’m staying natty from now on, but I will be real discouraged to lose what I gained this year.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 28, 2020)

For some reason I always felt like crap coming off and going into PCT..it was all mental..knowing I was off kinda pissed me off..but it's necessary if you want to keep your natural production working..if you know going into PCT that you're going to lose a certain amount of both strength and size..It helps keep you sane..


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 28, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> For some reason I always felt like crap coming off and going into PCT..it was all mental..knowing I was off kinda pissed me off..but it's necessary if you want to keep your natural production working..if you know going into PCT that you're going to lose a certain amount of both strength and size..It helps keep you sane..


I’ve used the steroid calculator and kinda understand half-lives. I was using 750mg of Test-E a week. I’ve been off for about 19 days now. I’m just not sure when I’ll hit bottom, I want to be positive, but don’t know when I’ll hit that curve.

It REALLY was BAD timing.

Going into PCT during the most stressful season of my life help sour my first sexual experience.


----------



## CJ (Nov 28, 2020)

dted23 said:


> I’ve used the steroid calculator and kinda understand half-lives. I was using 750mg of Test-E a week. I’ve been off for about 19 days now. I’m just not sure when I’ll hit bottom, I want to be positive, but don’t know when I’ll hit that curve.
> 
> It REALLY was BAD timing.
> 
> Going into PCT during the most stressful season of my life help sour my first sexual experience.



Assuming a 7 day half life, your peak level is 1500mg(test + enanthate ester). Well call that roughly 100mg of Test after the esters are cleaved off.

After a week, down to 500mg. 2 weeks about 250mg. 3 weeks about 125mg. 4 weeks about 62mg, which is about what a normal male produces.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Assuming a 7 day half life, your peak level is 1500mg(test + enanthate ester). Well call that roughly 100mg of Test after the esters are cleaved off.
> 
> After a week, down to 500mg. 2 weeks about 250mg. 3 weeks about 125mg. 4 weeks about 62mg, which is about what a normal male produces.



thanks for helping me process this. I still have a few weeks to hang in there. I may have even started the Nolva/Clomid a little early.


----------



## Dal91 (Aug 9, 2021)

dted23 said:


> thanks for helping me process this. I still have a few weeks to hang in there. I may have even started the Nolva/Clomid a little early.



Hey man, I hope your pct went well. Just curious how it all turned out? Did you hit a low? How much did your strength dip?
Thanks


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 10, 2021)

I managed that PCT well.

But I blasted a few months later. I felt a dip, physically and emotionally during PCT, but life was real stressful. Took a month to feel normal.


----------



## Dal91 (Aug 10, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I managed that PCT well.
> 
> But I blasted a few months later. I felt a dip, physically and emotionally during PCT, but life was real stressful. Took a month to feel normal.


Thanks for the reply man. Im finishing up my first trt cycle at 250mg/week of test C and I'm only coming off to see how well my body bounces back. I'll get blood done in late October and late December to see how everything is, then decide if I want to go for the 500mg/week. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dal91 said:


> Thanks for the reply man. Im finishing up my first trt cycle at 250mg/week of test C and I'm only coming off to see how well my body bounces back. I'll get blood done in late October and late December to see how everything is, then decide if I want to go for the 500mg/week.
> Thanks again.


FYI, TRT isn't a cycle... It's something your supposed to stay on. What you did is just a "real" cycle. Just giving you the information so you can be sure to use the correct terminology later; otherwise a lot of guys will tend to lecture you.


----------



## CJ (Aug 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> FYI, TRT isn't a cycle... It's something your supposed to stay on. What you did is just a "real" cycle. Just giving you the information so you can be sure to use the correct terminology later; otherwise a lot of guys will tend to lecture you.


He means that HE'LL lecture you later on!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hey Dted23, how did you like the clomid??? I personally HATE it, so I was curious


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 14, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Hey Dted23, how did you like the clomid??? I personally HATE it, so I was curious


I didn’t notice anything one way or the other on Clomid. Nothing noticeable. Other than the tablet is the type that likes to cling to your tongue and won’t go down easy, leaves a bitter taste.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 15, 2021)

It always messed with my vision


----------

